
Notes from Peter Thiel’s Speech at the National Conservatism Conference - carusooneliner
https://medium.com/@bonniekavoussi/notes-from-peter-thiels-speech-at-the-national-conservatism-conference-on-july-14-2019-6a51b26b202
======
carusooneliner
Video of the speech: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JRyy2MM-
rI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JRyy2MM-rI)

